# How to tell GPM on a Pressure washer?



## Worker Bee (Jun 2, 2017)

Theres nothing on the washer to GPM... is 3000 PSI, but it hits WAY harder than even the 5000 PSI washer I have used in the past.

a zero tip will etch concrete... itll clean 30+ feet...tear vinyl siding off a house in your not careful.

I have seen this washer bog down if the home owner is using the dishwasher a shower... or a washing machine...

It will totally collapse a 1/2 garden hose something ugly.. it also is a beast of a machine..... over 200lbs... I bought a 1,000lb lift table just to load it on my truck myself...

no idea of GPM but I warn homeowners - no dishwashing, no showers, no washing machine use while we are there.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

look up the model on the internet


----------



## ParamountPaint (Aug 25, 2016)

Spray it into a bucket and see how long it takes to fill up.


----------



## Michael's Painting (Jun 4, 2016)

Worker Bee said:


> Theres nothing on the washer to GPM... is 3000 PSI, but it hits WAY harder than even the 5000 PSI washer I have used in the past.
> 
> a zero tip will etch concrete... itll clean 30+ feet...tear vinyl siding off a house in your not careful.
> 
> ...


Go to pressuretek.com "Gauges"


----------



## Worker Bee (Jun 2, 2017)

Im gonna do the 5 gallon bucket test... wish me luck lol


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

Every pressure washer is rated for a Max PSI. Get the manual if uncertain about your model.

Find the dial on the pressure washer and crank it up to full pressure. Place a line with a magic marker there. (you can buy industrial magic markers that last forever and won't wash out)

Then crank it back to lowest pressure and place a mark. All you have to do next is place a mark in the middle to find the 1/2 pressure. Or place two (2) more marks divide the PW into 25% increments.

So 3/4 pressure of a 3,000 PSI unit is 2250 PSI


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Mr Smith said:


> Every pressure washer is rated for a Max PSI. Get the manual if uncertain about your model.
> 
> Find the dial on the pressure washer and crank it up to full pressure. Place a line with a magic marker there. (you can buy industrial magic markers that last forever and won't wash out)
> 
> ...



Interesting. I don't think my pressure washer even has a dial to control the pressure. It has a throttle control to control the engine speed, which is what I've always assumed would control the pressure. I always have the thing set wide open anyways.


----------

